
Hacker News Upvote - a_imho
https://upvotes.club/buy/hacker-news-upvote/
======
yummypaint
They also sell flags, somehow im not surprised. Anything the HN community can
legally do to hurt this company? From their page: _If you are from or located
in a jurisdiction with laws that require us to provide refunds, and you
proceed to place an order with us, you waive and forego all rights to a
refund, no matter what other factors may be brought into consideration._
IANAL, but this seems dubious to me. Could a wave of credit card chargebacks
be fruitful?

~~~
PaulHoule
Hopefully management will find out.

It will be very easy for them to buy a few updates and catch the upvoters in a
sting.

------
pujjad
Hacker News Comment

$7.50

"We recommend buying at least one comment with each post, in order to shape
opinions from the get-go. Anchoring is a powerful psychological weapon."

[https://upvotes.club/buy/hacker-news-
comment/](https://upvotes.club/buy/hacker-news-comment/)

Well, this anchor is for free - buying HN upvotes/ comments seems unfair and
distorting.

------
PaulHoule
I voted this up so that it would get attention and the people involved would
get whacked.

